# Burton Custom Bindings



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

How do people feel about the burton custom bindings? Ive been crushing on the custom frosted whites. I havent tried any bindings with the "toe cup" strap yet, only the traditional upper and lower strap design.


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought these recently and will get to use them in 2 weeks, will report back.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the new and older Burton Customs.
Don't plan on switching to any other bindings any time soon.

There very comfortable and support my boots very well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a new pair of 2008 custom detox... not overly impressed so far. Toe cup fits funny, I am riding medium bindings w size 9 mens 32 boot. Seems like I have to set it super short like they used too big of strap for a medium binding.

Main prob is the straps and ratchets. The big (top) strap is too stiff for my liking, it doesn't conform to the foot well. In cold weather the ratchets slip (talking -19 celcius) Just feel cheap to me which I guess they are for burton. I also have a pair of k2 auto which are light years better but then I paid nearly 3x more for em :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> I have a new pair of 2008 custom detox... not overly impressed so far. Toe cup fits funny, I am riding medium bindings w size 9 mens 32 boot. Seems like I have to set it super short like they used too big of strap for a medium binding.
> 
> Main prob is the straps and ratchets. The big (top) strap is too stiff for my liking, it doesn't conform to the foot well. In cold weather the ratchets slip (talking -19 celcius) Just feel cheap to me which I guess they are for burton. I also have a pair of k2 auto which are light years better but then I paid nearly 3x more for em :laugh:


You can adjust your toe caps with a screw...haha


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

justBINDER said:


> You can adjust your toe caps with a screw...haha


no, really?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

The guy above you said his toe cup fit funny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

justBINDER said:


> The guy above you said his toe cup fit funny.


Jenzo was just stating for me that you're a dumb head. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I tried out the Customs to see if they were better than my Ride Deltas. I had the older red ones, two seasons ago and I got some killer calf cramps from these and I didn't like that they were made of plastic. I see people rocking them a lot though so they must work for a lot of riders. I know Burton makes good bindings but they are tough to afford haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

AFrayer said:


> I tried out the Customs to see if they were better than my Ride Deltas. I had the older red ones, two seasons ago and I got some killer calf cramps from these and I didn't like that they were made of plastic. I see people rocking them a lot though so they must work for a lot of riders. I know Burton makes good bindings but they are tough to afford haha.


Thats the only disadvantage about the customs. It seems like there made of cheap plastic


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah it is kind of annoying Burton won't make a nice metal binding in between the price range gap of $100-$250 haha. I particularly like Rides I have not tried anything else though and I would like to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

have you tried any flow bindings? i was thinking a about getting a new pair.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i acctually just picked up a pair of ride ex's about an hour ago. i picked them over the burton customs. i had planned on buying the customs but after trying them on with my boots i thought thet were total crap. the rachets were terrible and the straps felt awkward. i wear a 13 and the toe strap barely fit around my foot even when i extended it all the way. i would stray away from them if i were you


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

rjattack19 said:


> i acctually just picked up a pair of ride ex's about an hour ago. i picked them over the burton customs. i had planned on buying the customs but after trying them on with my boots i thought thet were total crap. the rachets were terrible and the straps felt awkward. i wear a 13 and the toe strap barely fit around my foot even when i extended it all the way. i would stray away from them if i were you


Stay away from the flows or the customs?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Custom, did you not read anything on this thread? And btw MR Rocket Science, I do know how to adjust a binder, but thanks for the tip. :laugh:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

justBINDER said:


> Stay away from the flows or the customs?



the customs, but thats just my opinion. i just think they felt cheesy and not worth $150 for flashy plastic.


----------



## nroy17 (Dec 27, 2008)

i hava pair of 08 custom detox bindings they work and feel great they are very stiff if thats what u like


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought the 09 customs for my Rome Slash board about a month ago. So far, the capstrap has broken twice. I think these bindings are cheaply made and will never use them again..

I also second the comments on the ratchets. They are not good and skip out before the straps are tightened properly.


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, stay away from these.
I rode them for two weeks, and the ladders are made of shitty soft plastic which get worn after a few days. The cap strap ratchets are crappy with the result that the cap strap slips off my boot when I ollie.
I wish I had spent the extra €70 and got me some Cartels.
Also, the binding screws were loose every single morning when I checked them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I have 09 Customs, the ratchets are useless the more you tighten the more they slip. Toe straps its always falling off the boots. You would be much better off with some Union Force or Rome 390





Burton SUCKS


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

i got a pair last year i like them good support and response but the straps break after a while


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a pair of burton custom binding that are about two years old and have to say they are not that great. The ratches slip at some certain point and the toe cap occasionaly slips off. I also noticed that recently my bindings are starting to get loose. Not sure if it's the baseplate but i'm using a 18 volt drill to lock them in now and still get loose. I;m considering buying the union force sl myself.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i think for the MSRp the custom is a pretty decent binding.. i cant see whay you would buy them and just flat out not like them. They actually perform well for the $$$. I would look towards the missions or def cartels if you can swing the extra $$. are you going to be using this setup for all mountain riding or Park stuff or a little bit of both. What board are you gonna be sticking them on?


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

madsteez626 said:


> I have a pair of burton custom binding that are about two years old and have to say they are not that great. The ratches slip at some certain point and the toe cap occasionaly slips off. I also noticed that recently my bindings are starting to get loose. Not sure if it's the baseplate but i'm using a 18 volt drill to lock them in now and still get loose. I;m considering buying the union force sl myself.


if your bindings are working themselves loose from the board go grab some BLUE loctite from the auto parts store and put a DROP on each screw when you screw them into the board.. problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not that I don't flat out like them. They are ok but the ratchets on mine can't hold like they used to like they slip out on occasion causeing my toe strap to sometimes flip up.Thanks for the advice on the loose screw situation. I just ordered a pair of union force sl's which I will stick on a 155 dc pbj and a 162 burton 7 that I have until I sell the thing.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

This kinda disturbs me  i bought some '09 Customs about a week ago, i wasn't expecting much (Burton), and chucked them on my board.

They fit pretty well, and i've just done some standing carpet boarding with them, and they seem ok.
One major problem i can see when i get to use them in snow in about 2 months time is the left binding toe strap ratchet sticks ALOT and sometimes is really hard to undo. This is was a little annoying when i strapped in for the first time, but it's getting worse and worse, after only strapping in about 5 times.
Thinking of trying to get a replacement for it...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i think for around the same proce u can get some much better bindings, like ones with nice metal base plates instead of plastic. go for some unions or rides, i got the Ride rx bindings for $100 and have worked perfectly all season, nice bindings and don't feel flimsy like the customs do


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*no toe cap*

there great bindings i find them a bit cheap, no toe cap!


----------



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

damedash said:


> there great bindings i find them a bit cheap, no toe cap!



They have a toe cap, at least the 08 and 09 does....


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I echo the same things said here.Lose toe straps, weak ratchets,and the highback is flimsy.IMO.I had freestyles and the base broke and they sent me these as an upgrade. I think they perform about the same the only difference is the toe cap and the ramped toe.They won't be on my board next season for sure!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'v used the 08 Customs for 2 seasons now & I love them, there COMFY! Toe strap works really well for me, never falls off(maybe depends on what boot you have) and the bindings stay tight. My only complant would be sometimes when ratching them they do slip & I can see them getting worn over time because of that. Besides that they are great bindings (only $140 brand new 2 yrs ago) Wouldnt worry about them appearing to be cheap plastic though iv used them for 2 seasons with no issue's and i'v put them through alot of abuse.. I do park alot & i'm not that great!! haha.


----------

